# T400s supported hardware / anybody has bluetooth?



## eyebone (Dec 22, 2009)

hello,

played the last days a bit with t400s, some stuff works out of the box, others not, luckily working now:

- WIFI(iwn 5100/5300) (rev.26 used from bschmidt)
- out of the box the umts card(cdce over ue0)

bluetooth still not recognized, saw it working on linux (btusb) maybe someone has it on gear already.
if one is interested i paste the pciconf -vl, mayeyou can even make more out of the list and get a better idea of the inheritance of the t400s


```
# pciconf -vl
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x20e017aa chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile Memory Controller Hub'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x20e417aa chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:     class=0x038000 card=0x20e417aa chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
none0@pci0:0:3:0:       class=0x078000 card=0x20e617aa chip=0x2a448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Management Engine Interface (Mobile 4 Series Chipset)'
    class      = simple comms
none1@pci0:0:3:3:       class=0x070002 card=0x20ec17aa chip=0x2a478086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Active Management Technology - SOL (20EC17AA)'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x20ee17aa chip=0x10f58086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel  82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (82567LM)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20f117aa chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x20f217aa chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:      class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29428086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29468086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20f117aa chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x20f417aa chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x20f517aa chip=0x29178086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x20f817aa chip=0x29298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x20f917aa chip=0x29308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x11118086 chip=0x42368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
none3@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x080500 card=0x213317aa chip=0xe8221180 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none4@pci0:5:0:1:       class=0x088000 card=0x213417aa chip=0xe2301180 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    class      = base peripheral
```

regards,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2009)

Use [code] tags for system output, not [quote] tags:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## eyebone (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, no problem, just recognized you already adjusted it, thanx


----------

